# Lawn Books?



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm researching how to build a grass tennis court for a project that is a few years down the road. I figure the USGA greens method would work for the tennis court, but I wondered if it needs a slope. So, I came across the following link.
https://www.stma.org/field-crowns-and-slopes/

They mention "Sports Fields: A Manual for Design, Construction and Maintenance" as their source. Has anyone read a book on field construction or maintenance?

Here's the referenced book. I'm thinking of buying it.
https://www.wiley.com/en-us/Sports+Fields%3A+Design%2C+Construction%2C+and+Maintenance%2C+3rd+Edition-p-9781119534747


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Deltahedge the turfgrass science department at the University of Arkansas built and maintain a grass tennis court at their research facility in Fayetteville. I'm not sure if they documented their build, but I have seen some social media posts about it and it is impressive to see in person.

@osuturfman might have some advice on where to find the info you're looking for.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

Ware said:


> @Deltahedge the turfgrass science department at the University of Arkansas built and maintain a grass tennis court at their research facility in Fayetteville. I'm not sure if they documented their build, but I have seen some social media posts about it and it is impressive to see in person.
> 
> @osuturfman might have some advice on where to find the info you're looking for.


Awesome. thanks for that info. I found the twitter account for the UofA Tennis courts @UALawnTennis


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Ware said:


> @Deltahedge the turfgrass science department at the University of Arkansas built and maintain a grass tennis court at their research facility in Fayetteville. I'm not sure if they documented their build, but I have seen some social media posts about it and it is impressive to see in person.
> 
> @osuturfman might have some advice on where to find the info you're looking for.


Thanks for the plug, @Ware!

The Sports Fields book is a great textbook and worth the investment. Please let me know if you have any questions on your project, sir.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

osuturfman said:


> Thanks for the plug, @Ware!
> 
> The Sports Fields book is a great textbook and worth the investment. Please let me know if you have any questions on your project, sir.


Dang definitely priced like a text book! But reading the description, looks like there is a lot of value in it. I'm going to add this to my wish list, and hopefully after a few cold ones this weekend I hit the order button. Would like to get better educated before I get back to work on my High School field project in a couple weeks.

I've read the "Lawn Bible" by David Mellor (Red Sox Head Groundskeeper), it's pretty elementary but helpful none the less. I also read his new book "One Base at a Time" and I was surprised to find out it had virtually nothing to do with turf management, but rather about his life battling PTSD and getting his dream job with the Red Sox. It was a good read and an eye opener to the challenges of PTSD.

He has one more book, called "Picture Perfect" that revolves around decorative striping patterns and mowing techniques. Have not read this one (yet).


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

osuturfman said:


> The Sports Fields book is a great textbook and worth the investment. Please let me know if you have any questions on your project, sir.


Thanks. This is still very early in the planning stages, so it will likely be at least 2 years out. I pulled the trigger on the book, so I cant wait to read through it.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

crussell said:


> Dang definitely priced like a text book! But reading the description, looks like there is a lot of value in it. I'm going to add this to my wish list, and hopefully after a few cold ones this weekend I hit the order button. Would like to get better educated before I get back to work on my High School field project in a couple weeks.
> 
> I've read the "Lawn Bible" by David Mellor (Red Sox Head Groundskeeper), it's pretty elementary but helpful none the less. I also read his new book "One Base at a Time" and I was surprised to find out it had virtually nothing to do with turf management, but rather about his life battling PTSD and getting his dream job with the Red Sox. It was a good read and an eye opener to the challenges of PTSD.
> 
> He has one more book, called "Picture Perfect" that revolves around decorative striping patterns and mowing techniques. Have not read this one (yet).


Yeah, its priced like a textbook for sure. I still have some textbooks around that I haven't read in 20 years, so having one around that I actually read might be nice for a change.

I will have to check those other books out. Your thread on the baseball infield project is great. I just read through the entire thing.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

"Sports Fields: Design, Construction, and Maintenance" arrived and I have really enjoyed reading through the first couple of chapters so far.

I'm not sure there's anything in the book that you can't already learn by reading all the research you can find online. But it is great to have it all compiled in one handy book. I supposed that could be said of nearly any textbook though.

My copy is a 3rd edition and all the photos are black & white. I assume this helps keep the cost of the book around $100. A book about caring for grass, with pictures and examples of different turf issues (disease especially) should really have color photos. I can't even tell there is anything wrong with the turf in the picture if it's a black and white photo. I'm not sure if the 1st or 2nd edition have color photos, but it would be worth checking out.

I have enjoyed reading the author's perspectives on what attributes of fertilizer and amendments are worth paying a premium, and what attributes you shouldn't worry about wasting your money on. I think that's great insight when there is so much marketing hype in the world we live in.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Deltahedge said:


> "Sports Fields: Design, Construction, and Maintenance" arrived and I have really enjoyed reading through the first couple of chapters so far.
> 
> I'm not sure there's anything in the book that you can't already learn by reading all the research you can find online. But it is great to have it all compiled in one handy book. I supposed that could be said of nearly any textbook though.
> 
> ...


I just ordered a copy of the Third Edition as well - But now I'm already disappointed by the B&W photos...


----------

